# Мастер инструментов



## Bayanist711 (27 Ноя 2015)

Кто может подсказать хорошего мастера баянов/аккордеонов в Ростовской области?


----------



## Don_Accordion (30 Ноя 2015)

Bayanist711 писал:


> Кто может подсказать хорошего мастера баянов/аккордеонов в Ростовской области?


Хороший мастер Добрынин Анатолий Петрович г. Азов 88634261935 
89515187600 
Надеюсь что жив и здоров! Привет ему большой!
P.s.: главное к Барашяну ничего не несите...) если инструмент дорог)


----------



## Bayanist711 (30 Ноя 2015)

Don_Accordion писал:


> Bayanist711 писал:Кто может подсказать хорошего мастера баянов/аккордеонов в Ростовской области?Хороший мастер Добрынин Анатолий Петрович г. Азов 88634261935
> 89515187600
> Надеюсь что жив и здоров! Привет ему большой!
> P.s.: главное к Барашяну ничего не несите...) если инструмент дорог)
> ...


----------



## erema (3 Дек 2015)

В Ярославле есть мастера?


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (20 Окт 2016)

Доброго здоровья всем! Подскажите пожалуйста, где можно качественно настроить тульский баян "Мелодия", в Ростовской области. Если кто знает, напишите адрес и телефон мастера. Спасибо, с уважением !


----------



## Bayanist711 (23 Окт 2016)

ЮрийКазакБаянко писал:


> Доброго здоровья всем! Подскажите пожалуйста, где можно качественно настроить тульский баян "Мелодия", в Ростовской области. Если кто знает, напишите адрес и телефон мастера. Спасибо, с уважением !


+79508616943 Генадий. Живет в Кулешовке.


----------



## Евгений51 (23 Окт 2016)

ЮрийКазакБаянко писал:


> Доброго здоровья всем! Подскажите пожалуйста, где можно качественно настроить тульский баян "Мелодия", в Ростовской области. Если кто знает, напишите адрес и телефон мастера. Спасибо, с уважением !


Легче голоса заменить с другого баяна. Настройка такого баяна не выгодна. Настройка стоит дорого., а такой баян можно купить за 3-4 тысячи русскими.


----------



## glory (24 Окт 2016)

Евгений51 (23.10.2016, 18:07) писал:


> Легче голоса заменить с другого баяна. Настройка такого баяна не выгодна. Настройка стоит дорого


А так выйдет еще дороже.. Сначала оплатить перепроливку, тоже, знаете, не ерундовая операция.. А потом все равно настраивать. Потому как не будут строить голоса при переносе, они настраиваются на конкретном резонаторе...


----------



## vev (25 Окт 2016)

glory/ писал:


> Евгений51 (23.10.2016, 18:07) писал:Легче голоса заменить с другого баяна. Настройка такого баяна не выгодна. Настройка стоит дорого
> 
> А так выйдет еще дороже.. Сначала оплатить перепроливку, тоже, знаете, не ерундовая операция.. А потом все равно настраивать. Потому как не будут строить голоса при переносе, они настраиваются на конкретном резонаторе...


А нахрена? Если голоса что те, что другие с дырами в палец, смысл их менять? 
Если слух режет несколько голосов, то их и подпилить. Если много - менять струмент и не тратить деньги ИМХО


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (26 Окт 2016)

У меня фальшивит "соль" в правой руке, первой октавы на разжиме. Только и всего


----------



## glory (27 Окт 2016)

Ну так настройте это "соль"... Пилим у корня - голос понижается. Пилим кончик - повышается... Только и всего...


----------



## Gross (27 Окт 2016)

ЮрийКазакБаянко (26.10.2016, 23:05) писал:


> фальшивит "соль"


 сначала проверьте,  не болтается ли планка (отошла по заливке?), пилить -потом.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (28 Окт 2016)

Планка на месте, вроде. А пилить я не знаю как и и где. Лучше к мастеру обратиться наверное.


----------



## Евгений51 (28 Окт 2016)

ЮрийКазакБаянко писал:


> Планка на месте, вроде. А пилить я не знаю как и и где. Лучше к мастеру обратиться наверное.


В таких баянах резонаторы одинаковые. Замените с другого любого баяна и не парьтесь. Ничего Вы там не подпилите. Просто он начал ломаться. А пока не найдёте , просто заклейте. Звучать он все равно будет. Там звучит по 2 голоса.


----------



## glory (28 Окт 2016)

Я балдею... Прям как в мультике, чтобы продать что-нибудь ненужное нужно сначала купить что-нибудь ненужное... Чтобы отремонтировать один баян надо поломать другой...
А подумать? 
Как пилить? Да посмотри на соседние и делай точно так же.. 
Чем? Алмазным надфилем. Если к мастеру - дорого, то надфиль - это не дорого...
Какой из двух голосов и куда? (в смысле понижать - повышать).. Андроид, я надеюсь, имеем? Скачиваем тюнер, их масса, он покажет...
Ну а с резонаторами можно попробовать... Чтобы убедиться, что они не одинаковые...


----------

